# Playoffs - Game #2: #6 Portland Trail Blazers (1) @ #3 Phoenix Suns (0) - 4/20



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Tuesday, 10:00PMEST/8:00PMMT/7:00PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: NBATV*












*Playoff Schedule/Results*
*Game 1: L 100-105 vs Portland Trail Blazers
Game 2: 10:00p.m. Tuesday at Phoenix (NBATV)
Game 3: 10:00p.m. Thursday, April 22 at Portland (NBATV)
Game 4: 4:30 p.m. Saturday, April 24 at Portland (TNT)
Game 5*: TBD Monday, April 26 at Phoenix (TBD)
Game 6*: TBD Thursday, April 29 at Portland (TBD)
Game 7*: TBD Saturday, May 1 at Phoenix (TNT)
*












*Phoenix Suns (54-28)

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Jarron Collins * 















*Portland Trail Blazers (50-32)

Starters: 





































PG Andre Miller | SG Rudy Fernandez | SF Nicolas Batum | PF LaMarcus Aldridge | C Marcus Camby* 






*_Victory Advisory_*




*Suns have been placed on.....KILLTHEM!*
​


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Suns come out hungry and win 119-108. I expect big games from Amare and Grant Hill.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Different pace to this game. Suns are attacking more.

Hill is on Miller.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich for 3!

17-11, Suns 6:06 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jrich back to back 3's. **** yeah.

32-20, Suns 1:50 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Blazers with 6-0 run to end qrter. FT line is only reason why they're close. 10/11. 

32-26, Suns at the end of 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They have NO ONE who can stay with Barbosa. Get to the rim anytime he wants. Now, just needs to make em

39-28, Suns 8:48 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hill has been smooth so far tonight. 8 pts (4/4)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like the ******* is playing pretty well.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, he is. Just got a put back after an awful miss by Frye. Has 19 pts.

Funny, he had a bad game I started putting that up regularly as his pic and since, he's played very well lol. Minus literally only a few games. But you always have to beware of dumb shots/missed dunks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Love seeing Grant Hill play this well. 8/8 shooting now for 16 points. Talk about efficient.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

63-49, Suns at the half.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Kill the Blazers!! No mercy!! Raaaawr!!

Lol, love how the Suns are scrambling on D and playing physical with them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow what a shot by Nash. Drove to the hoop and made a weird flip shot. Not sure if he was looking when he threw it up there.


Off offensive foul and turnover. Nash to a cutting Jrich for layup. Nash 15 assists


78-58, Suns 6:00 mins left.

Jrich 27 pts now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

94-68, Suns at the end of 3.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

LOL, the Suns scored 119 points on the dot. I should be a gambler. LOL


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seriously. Even if it's just on the Suns. You've been on the money for months.



*Suns 119, Trail Blazers 90*


Jrich 29 pts (11-16), 6 rebs

Nash 13 pts (5-11), 16 assists


Hills 20 pts (10-11), 8 rebs.

**** you, Portland.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

That's more like it. Grant Hill played like he was 27. It's great to see him playing at this level since his career has been hindered by injuries.

I just love Suns basketball. I am really glad that this team wasn't blown up. Steve Kerr has made excellent moves since the Shaq experiment. This is probably the deepest teams that we have had in the Nash era.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, people gave Kerr a really hard time for the Shaq experiment but this team is one of our best teams in this Nash era. 
If Lopez wasn't sidelined, and Barbosa hadn't missed so many games this team would probably be the #2 seed.


----------

